# 08 Rubicon What plow??



## sixty4 (Jul 21, 2008)

I have been looking at a Rubicon to have as a daily driver. I want to Plow with it (only a few places), I am finding on Fishers and Westerns sites that because of this new smart track bar a plow to work with this is not available? Someone set me in the right direction.
Thanks,,,,


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

22 series Snoway.

http://www.snoway.com/index.cfm/act/viewSeries/type/Plow/cat/11


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

Can also run a 7 or 7.5 Boss sport duty on the '08 Rubies as well.

They're red- just like a Western.


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

meyer has a whole line up dont buy one of those homsteaders


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 19, 2006)

i have a slightly used 6.5 western metal plow they do not make them any more but they are the best on jeeps for houses


----------



## Enzo (Feb 27, 2008)

Thats odd with the fisher and western, I have seen them on jeeps


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Snoway or a Boss are your best choice. JMO


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

ever see how far a snoway sticks out your ct right ?


----------



## chcav1218 (Jul 31, 2008)

Snoway. I was gonna put one on my Explorer before i got my chevy


----------



## 18lmslcsr (Jan 20, 2007)

Actually, if I'm not mistaken the new JK's are not snowplow rated? With that said I'd by a SnowSport snow plow anyday of the week for the front of it! If your only doing a few properties. jmho

C.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

JD Dave;563658 said:


> Snoway or a Boss are your best choice. JMO


no Boss fit listed.



PLOWMAN45;563658 said:


> ever see how far a snoway sticks out your ct right ?




Have installed the 22 series on jeeps of all ages and types YJ, TJ, XJ, JK they make a good combo


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

basher;568963 said:


> no Boss fit listed.


For an '08 Rubi there is.

7.0 or 7.6 sport duty are both permitted by my chart. Just have to use the required ballast to prevent a FAWR excedment.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

B&B;569038 said:


> For an '08 Rubi there is.
> 
> 7.0 or 7.6 sport duty are both permitted by my chart. Just have to use the required ballast to prevent a FAWR excedment.


Ops this isn't the tacoma post


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

basher;569040 said:


> Ops this isn't the tacoma post


Reminds me of the time I posted Meyer p/n's in the Boss forum. 

We all have our off days from time to time. :waving:


----------



## toby4492 (Dec 28, 2005)

basher;569040 said:


> Ops this isn't the tacoma post





B&B;569044 said:


> Reminds me of the time I posted Meyer p/n's in the Boss forum.


I refer to them as senior moments. 

Glad to see that I am not alone.


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

toby4492;569046 said:


> I refer to them as senior moments.
> 
> Glad to see that I am not alone.


Mine are usually due to a sickness.....multi-tasking.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

B&B;569048 said:


> Mine are usually due to a sickness.....multi-tasking.


I keep telling you, you can't have your cake and Edith too


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

basher;569053 said:


> I keep telling you, you can't have your cake and Edith too


But its well worth the risk.


----------

